# nissan noise on start up



## neverlift17 (Apr 25, 2013)

*nissan noise on start up with video*

been reading of the timing chain horror stories. Is this what it sounds like? if so how hard is it to replace and Is there a write up on this. Thanks.
nissan noise - YouTube


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The timing chain issue where the upper chains wear through the tensioner feet sounds like a whining noise, like a power steering pump is going bad. It's tough to get a good idea from the video, but, to me, it sounds more like an exhaust leak. If that noise is due to the timing chain, it doesn't sound very good at all! I have seen on a VQ40DE Pathfinder where the chain was let go until it wore into the tensioner plunger and broke the tensioner, which would probably make a noise like that in the video. Personally, I had one of the primary tensioner bolts break on my Pathfinder VQ40DE, which cause the guide to fall back against the inside of the timing cover, which caused slack in the primary chain and a noise similar to the one in the video. In any case, I would have it checked out quick. If the chain is slacking, then it has the potential to jump timing and cause bent valves, making the job a whole lot more expensive than just replacing timing components. If it is a timing chain job, then it is a pretty big job, but doable without removing the engine. A ring gear stopper is needed unless you want to remove the upper intake plenum and valve covers.


----------



## neverlift17 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info if this helps it sounds like something is broke and rattling and a knocking sound on startup. there are no check engine lights or pending codes it drives fine. it used to go away as it drove but it sounds like a marble in there rattling. i have heard there is an access door to pull off the timing chain cover and the tensioner is behind that. I will try and take that off tonight and look at the tensioner and guide. because i have heard the plastic guide will slide down and cause slack and sometime the guide will break.


----------

